# Dinette Table Does Damage To Floor



## outback_cheeseheads (Apr 5, 2010)

Houston we had a problem. Great weekend of camping ends badly. While using the dinette table it was easier to get in and out with it turned sideways. While packing up, this was overlooked and the slide was brought in and the table leg overhanging the slide floor caught on the vinyl floor. The floor has a 8 inch v ripped in the vinyl. This is a 2011 250RS that we just got 2 weeks ago. I assume this will not be covered under warranty. But please tell me it can be fixed without replacing the whole floor. As I inspected the damage it seems that the floor is not glued to the subfloor at all. Is this correct or does this open this case to a warranty claim. Any help would be great. This can not be the first time this happened. Also it seems that none of the deadbolts work, the key turns but the bolt does not engage. And the light shade above the table cracked, the mounting thumb screw was not tight. These I assume will be warranty covered.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The flooring is never glued down, just stapled around the edge. So that does not help on any warranty claim.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Did the vinyl stretch as it got torn (I suspect it did)? If the sections blend back together when pushed down, you might be able to use a seam adhesive/sealer to repair.

bbwb


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You might be able to find someone who can repair vinyl floors. Sorry to hear of the mishap.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

The light and locks will be covered under warranty but not the flooring. You could go through your insurance for the flooring if it needs to be replaced.


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

I really feel your pain we just purchased a 2011 260fl brought it home Thursday and on Sat I did the SAME thing! It has not even been out of the yard yet. My stomach sank when I saw what I did. My v is about 3 inches long. I am searching the internet on how to repair it then I will put a rug over it and pray we dont forget to move the rug before closing the slide out. (I really did feel sick to my stomach) How did you fix yours and how did it turn out for you?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Any good vinyl flooring installer will be able to fix your floor. Or try seam sealer. James


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

We got back from GA Vet State Park (Great Park to visit), opened the slide and







noticed a V tear in our floor. It's not from the table though, looks like something from the slide caught it. We have about 2 weeks left on our warranty, I'm hoping they will find out what caused it and fix the floor as well. Did anyone else have this issue?

Thanks,
Panhandle Mom


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We're in the habit of lowering the table when we travel. In theory this eliminates the possibility of tearing the floor. That said, we had a close call yesterday. My DW started to retract the slide, and stopped when she realized the table was dragging on the floor. She had forgotten to lower it first. Luckily there was no damage done.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

After you have the floor fixed, you could replace the table frame with the metal tubes and adapters. ( two and two) The table would also than be a permanent fixture until you use it for a bed. I got rid of that darn table mount after one camping trip in our 2011 301BQ. We would always hit our legs on the stand. It cost me about $80.00 with labor and parts. It was well worth it. I purchased the parts from camping world. It is actually called Table/Floor Hub assembly.


----------



## scotnali (Apr 12, 2010)

This exact thing happend to us tooon our second trip out! We are going to cut the flooring from under the front bunk and replace a piece where it ripped with that. Then we are going to put some aluminum down under the bunk. We always seem to cover the floor in that section anyway as that is where we store our hitch accessories...


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

Dh did the same thing to repair. He cut out a piece from under the kitchen sink to patch the floor. Turned out not looking to bad. Kudos to him I think he felt my pain he never said anything just fixed it. He did patch the area under the sink so water can not get under it. It don't look pretty I don't care I put the garbage can on it anyway.


----------

